# when the going gets tuff



## dougiedunbar (Oct 17, 2016)

hello out there anyone how sailed on the Al Masouriah when two tie rods on number one unit snapped off flush with engine tops after leaving New Orleans Miroslave Gercovich was c/e I cant remember the rest of e/r staff but I think captain was Edwin Parry commonly known as hot lips [Pratt ] took about 46 days to get to Cape town to get shore side to do repairs company sent us a radio message well done congratulations have beer on us so we did and the old man said this will have to stop your making to much noise we crossed the Atlantic on 2 1/2 units no injectors spares sent from uk didn't work I think they got a float test in the Mississippi does any remember that voyage


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

AL MANSOURIAH.You weren't Russian to Cape Town(Pint)


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Dougie,

Look at threads http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2902 and http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12080 that's where KSC/UASC lads are all posting.

Albie


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like a voyage punctuated by very little


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Isn't it grand to have an MA in English on hand to guide us, 4/10 Dougie. Another Post like that and D1566 will give you detention.

Nobody needs a Halloween horror story when they sailed on a small Russian.

D1566, should, "small" be capitalized?


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Engine Serang said:


> D1566, should, "small" be capitalized?


Rather depends on how much of a complex you have about smallness


----------



## eigyro (Jul 10, 2007)

dougiedunbar said:


> hello out there anyone how sailed on the Al Masouriah when two tie rods on number one unit snapped off flush with engine tops after leaving New Orleans Miroslave Gercovich was c/e I cant remember the rest of e/r staff but I think captain was Edwin Parry commonly known as hot lips [Pratt ] took about 46 days to get to Cape town to get shore side to do repairs company sent us a radio message well done congratulations have beer on us so we did and the old man said this will have to stop your making to much noise we crossed the Atlantic on 2 1/2 units no injectors spares sent from uk didn't work I think they got a float test in the Mississippi does any remember that voyage


Hiya Dougie, glad to hear you're still not dead.
I was Sparks on that trip.
The Capt was Bill Seybold.


----------

